# Tell us your opinion > get free swag!



## Milbank_Christine (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@Milbank_Christine, I would kill and eat anyone working for me that took an hour off for a free pair of gloves.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why are your products with lever bypass so expensive?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Why do you let Home Depot sell Millbank Meter socket enclosures but 
not the hubs? You got the power ...get on em!


----------

